# Aircraft Identification Thread IV



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Ok new thread  Here we go! Try this:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

blimey 4 threads already.........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

Well, it's German


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ok new thread  Here we go! Try this:



It is a Klemm Kl-32 basically a Kl-31 but basically the same thing.

For the pure cruising 1930/31 under the constructional support of Dipl. Ing became. Lusser two cab travel machines, which Kl 31 and Kl 32 develop. The structural design of the two machines corresponded to past clamping practice, however the use of a cab considered to a weather-independent passenger aircraft to the rising requirements. For the first time also after L 28 for the trunk the welded tubular steel construction way was used. Those wedge Kl 31 appeared in the first execution as KL 31 V with 120 HP a strong Argus As 8. Some machines of the successor wedge Kl 31 aXIV between 1931 and 1935 were built. In the structure and in the appearance similar Kl 32 possessed only three seats and again a wood trunk. In addition the first use of landing flaps came with a clamping light airplane. In the execution wedge Kl 32 A XII possessed the machine a Hirth TC 150 row engine, wedge Kl 32 B XIV a Sh 14 A radial engine. It was between 1932 and 1935 in the manufacturing.
Type sheet 

Series: bez. took place after motor type 
Type: Intended purpose: 
Kl 31 Passenger aircraft 
Values by the example of: 
KL 31 XIV 
Length: 8.50 m 
Span: 13.50 m 
Height: 2.30 m 
Crew: 4 
Engine: Bramo Sh 14 A 
Achievement: 1 x 160 HP 
Vmax: 190 km/h 
Range: 735 km 
Ceiling: 3800 m 
Armament: - 
http://www.luftarchiv.de/flugzeuge/klemm/kl31.htm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

ugly brute too........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Yeap but probably a fun recreational plane to fly at the time. It was the most numerous aircraft at the Challenge of 1932.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Nope its not German.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Okay got me then, it looks just like a Kl-32. If it is not then one was copied from the other.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 13, 2005)

zlin XV


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Correct! 8)


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 14, 2005)

Ok, try this one.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 14, 2005)

Heinkel 119


Fade to Black...


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 14, 2005)

correct


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

we had that one before i think.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Ok try this...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

i don't know but obviosly built for the larger pilot......


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 15, 2005)

Hanriot H.232


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Correct...Damnit is there any plane that you *dont* know?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

i had him stumped on a couple 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Youve only posted one picture


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

i've done 3 or 4 actually..........

now an easy one, i want the exact mark of this plane, plus exactly what that it under the wing.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Ok lets take a heroic, but probably retarded guess. Mk.....ooo lets say Mk.VIII Lanc with a...erm....Midget Submarine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

a valient effort, but alas, there's no such thing as a lancaster Mk.VIII.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Ok I dont think its a Mk.I, II or III because It appears to be a Canadian lanc, and I belive their Mk ystem was different. Mk.X ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

i'm not giving any clue, but once it's been guessed CC you're in for quite a lesson on the lancaster.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Mk VII? I dont know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

you'll find it rather simply when i tell you/someone gets it, skimmy might know it.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

I take it the Midget Submarine guess was also wrong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

really?? no noe else??

and CC, you ceem very sure it's a lancaster??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

Its a Lanc X (DC) with a Firebee drone KDA-4


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I reckon it's a Lincoln or Shackleton.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I am still trying to find the drone up under it or whatever it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I reckon it's a Lincoln or Shackleton.



Nope - Lanc X DC. the Canadians had two of em.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am still trying to find the drone up under it or whatever it is.




Firebee drone KDA-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Wow I guess I posted that a bit late huh!


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

So did I.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

QUICK ON THE DRAW


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Heres one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

yes just as confirmation, flyboy's right........

had the rest of you fooled though 8)........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

I've seen that one before Adler, is it a Berlin something?


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

I have seen it before as well. I was thinking it might be a Klemm.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, a Berlin B9


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Yeap that it is.

Here is another.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Looks similar to the BV-141. A derivative of the 141?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Yeap thats it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Flying that cant feel natural


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I agree with you on that. I would not have cared to have flown it.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, I would think that would be weird to fly.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

It reminds me a a little of the B-Wing fighter from Star Wars.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Haven't heard of that one, I've heard of the X-Wing and Y-Wing though


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Just paint some black crosses on it, and voila!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

That doesn't look like a B, it looks more like an X


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, I haven't figured it out either.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

A-Wing, B-Wing, X-Wing and Y-Wing are the main rebel small ships.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

And to me all this Star Wars talk is Bore-Wing!

Damnit, Im funny...


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Go away...just leave...that comment was awful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

i love star wars!! and yes that is a B-wing in the pic.......


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

That German plane is probably where the B-wing comes from.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

could i get away with making a star wars craft thread in the aviation section or would it have to be in misc.??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

In misc.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> And to me all this Star Wars talk is Bore-Wing!
> 
> Damnit, Im funny...


Only coming from you would that be funny.


----------



## KraziKanuK (May 19, 2005)

I don't know what the a/c are.


the a/c in the front






and this one


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

The one at the bottom looks Russian to me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

I think the bottom one is a SB-2, the top one ???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

The one on the top almost looks like a Dornier Do C3 Komet I but I am not going to confirm that.


----------



## JCS (May 19, 2005)

The bottom one is definately an SB-2, the top one I have no clue....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

I think it is a Komet.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 20, 2005)

probibly avia B.71 for the bottom, czech version of SB (SB-2)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 20, 2005)

i hope you were joking about the komet...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

No he means another Komet, the Dornier Do C3 Komet, as he said in a post up there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 21, 2005)

oh yeah, btw, i can't stand your siggy.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Not British enough for you is it....


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

I can't stand it either. You need the Chinook (Gunship if you must) and Hind in there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

No. My siggy, my rules...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i hope you were joking about the komet...........



Do you ever really read the posts? A couple of posts back I said a Do C3 Komet.  

And CC the siggy is great! And the choices are just fine too. You have possibly the 3 best helicopters ever produced on there: UH-1 Huey, AH-1 Cobra, and UH-60 Blackhawk. Dont listen to these non believers! The Chinook is not as great as everyone believes and the Hind is just too big for what it was built and not very reliable. Great Siggy my man!


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

The Chinook is an awesome machine, are you kidding!? One Chinook alone kept the British forces on Falklands running efficiently.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Oh it can carry quite well and has great performance but if you really want to talk about a great heavy lift aircraft that puts the Chinook to shame it is the CH-53E SuperStallion that the US Marines use. It is a workhorse and will fly circles around a Chinook and carry more.

I just hate flying the damn Chinook it flys like a a rattling garbage can, but I will admit I am jealous of the crew chiefs who can stand up and walk around in flight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

they sound so crap in flight though.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

What, Chinooks? I know they do 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

but that's my only critisism of them.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Damn ugly too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

no they're not!!


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

I see, you're all pussies. Chinooks sound meaty in flight!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Yeah they do however that is bad in combat. You can hear them for ever.


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

Yes, you can. But they can take a lot of punishment and they can't be that bad if they use them for SpecOp drops.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

That is true. I think it is a great aircraft I just think there are better ones out there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I see, you're all pussies. Chinooks sound meaty in flight!


Gotta have a meaty sounding chopper! 
They're real workhorses alright though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Ok I guess its time to get back on topic. Heres a nice easy one for ya


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

So easy in fact, that I have no clue what it is!


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

I know! It's shit.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Goes without saying- it's Italian


----------



## BombTaxi (May 25, 2005)

I believe its the Ba.65 light bomber. And being Italian, it probably was crap...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Nope not a Ba.65 8) It was crap though


----------



## JCS (May 25, 2005)

Ba.64......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Yeah thats the one 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Ok who can tell me what this beautiful bird is...


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Esa a Trappodeatho si?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

An Italian bomber?


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2005)

Oh, oh, I know again! It's shit!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Same difference


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

I dont know what it is but she is a pretty plane.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Yes it is pretty. Any other guesses other than "its shit?" (Which is wrong, by the way  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Nope got me beat on this one also. I can not find it in a single book or online anywhere.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Hehe  Any clues I give will make it extremely obvious...JCS will probably know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Did you build that model or is it from a site.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

I wish!  Its from a site.


----------



## JCS (May 26, 2005)

Never seen this one before. Whatever it is it looks pretty darn good. 8)


----------



## JCS (May 26, 2005)

Now that I look at it again it looks pretty familiar. Could it be a Piaggio P.23?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Close! 8)


----------



## JCS (May 26, 2005)

P.50?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Yep 8) Just been finiding out about it recently and it looks a real beauty.


----------



## JCS (May 26, 2005)

Where'd you find that pic at? the only I've ever seen of it is this one....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

i just banged in Piaggio p.50 in Google and it came up with that


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

How is it not shit?


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

would'nt the the air from the front engines get so disturbed that the pushers did squat diddly?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

What do you know about the P.50? It looks like it had good potential.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 27, 2005)

The P.50-I had the tandem configuration, the P.50-II had a conventional engine configuration, perhaps there was some interference. And yes it had potential, the P.108 was based on it somewhat, I can't remember how much off the top of my head though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

Here's a modern one. Military designation please!


----------



## JCS (May 27, 2005)

> What do you know about the P.50? It looks like it had good potential.



Heres some info I gathered from various sites(I dunno how accurate it is as every site I found had a little variation in the specs):

This bomber was the basis for the P.108. It was a mid-wing design with four engines, in a two-by-two tandem arrangment in the P.50-I and a more conventional leading-edge arrangment in the P.50-II. 

P.50-I:

Year of Construction: 1937/38
First Flight: November 16th 1937, piloted byt Angelo Tondi
Crew: 4-5
Wingspan: 25.76
Length: 19,80
Wing Area: 100,00
Engines: 4 729hp Isotta-Fraschini Asso XI RC
Range: 3350km
Max. weight: 20000 kg
Empty Weight: 13000 kg
Loaded weight; 7000 kg
Max. Speed: 435 km/h at 4600 m


P.50-II:

Year of Construction: 1938
Crew: 4-5
Wingspan: 25.76m
Length: 19,80
Engines: 4 1000hp Piaggio P.XI RC40 
Max. weight: 20200 kg
Loaded weights: 7000 kg
Function: Bomber
Max. Speed: 450 km/h at 4500 mt
Range: 3,500 km

Check the albums too, I added a few pics of the P.50-I and II last night.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 30, 2005)

Aeromot TG-14A (AMT-200S) used by the USAF Academy...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

how do you do that!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Ok ive got loads lined up...Lets start with an easier one


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

It looks like a Fairey Battle but I'm pretty sure it isn't


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Nope, Definately not a Battle


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

it looks nothing like the battle.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

Fairey Firefly


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> Aeromot TG-14A (AMT-200S) used by the USAF Academy...
> 
> 
> Fade to Black...



VERY GOOD! - I work on em


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Sorry FBJ - wrong 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Sorry FBJ - wrong 8)



WHAT?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Yes, wrong 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Fairey Fulmar?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Nope!  You think id post easy planes like that?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

To be perfectly honest, yes!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

FAIREY P.4/34?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

No!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Was it made by Fairey?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Nope 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Is it Italian?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

_Now_ we're getting somewhere 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Is it Italian?





cheddar cheese said:


> _Now_ we're getting somewhere 8)



Figures


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

trackend said:


> would'nt the the air from the front engines get so disturbed that the pushers did squat diddly?



I doubt it really. Look at the D0-335. It was a very successful design it just did not see really any service. Pusher and Puller combos are still built today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

It is a Ambrosini SAI.207


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Nope 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Sure as hell looks like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Not really.


----------



## JCS (Jun 1, 2005)

I know I've seen this one before but I just cant remember....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking something by Ambrosini, Caproni or Fiat...Cant remember the model...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

It is one of those 3 makes...


----------



## JCS (Jun 1, 2005)

Found it!  But I usually get the Italian ones so I'll let someone else find it.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

PM it to me and ill let you know if its right... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Is it a Ambrosini e Breda15


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

i aint even gonna try........

although i did get the F5F one 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Is it a Ambrosini e Breda15



Nope!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Alright I give up then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

well you held out longer than the french.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah but they are always showing there backs running!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh fine, its a Caproni Ca-335. And that isnt even the most difficult one I have...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

I could not find it anywere.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok lets try this one


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

As u probably have seen I really dont know my Italian Aircraft but how about a: FIAT G-55 Centauro


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Nope 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

How about a R2005


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Nope! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Some how I knew you were going to say that. I really dont know my Italian aircraft. Probably because I do not like them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Or it could be because they built loads of different planes in tiny tiny numbers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

which is really really stupid.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Not really, they didnt have the resources to produce in large numbers. The Fiat CR.42 was their most numerous fighter, how many were built? ~1700. The Fiat BR.20 their most produced bomber. How many? ~2500. They did build some great planes but only in the hundreds, and most never even saw service because of the surrender on Sept 3rd 1943. If they hadnt surrendered, there would have been loads more top quality planes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

hang on, they couldn't produce the same plane in large quantities?? but they could produce lots of different planes in small numbers, that makes little sence as producing one plane is easier than producing lots of different planes.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

I know. But if they had the ability to produce planes in large numbers they would have done. I dont think it was their decision to produce them in that way. Still, it means lots of nice prototypes with impressive stats to ogle about


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

yes but thay're useless as prototypes......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, but still...  They had some interesting designs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

all countries did.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

But the Italian planes were built with a passion and elegance that is rivalled by no other country.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> But the Italian planes were built with a passion and elegance that is rivalled by no other country.



Just like their cars! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

"passion and elegance" don't win wars........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

Brute force, technical genius and a lot of brave men do.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> "passion and elegance" don't win wars........



Nope, but they sure as hell win hearts 


No guesses on the plane?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> But the Italian planes were built with a passion and elegance that is rivalled by no other country.



I happen to disagree, the Germans had a very distinctive elegance to there aircraft, however as was stated this does not win wars.


----------



## me262 (Jun 11, 2005)

perhaps a mc-200?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Nope 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I really dont know where he gets this stuff from.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

I have my sources...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Its either a RE.2001, MC-202, or MC.205.


----------



## JCS (Jun 11, 2005)

Its not as simple as one of them.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Then I really dont know, I have searched all of my books and all over the web. I have no clue. Problaby because I dont like Italain aircraft so I never really kept up with them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

JCS said:


> Its not as simple as one of them.....



Damn right it isnt...do you know then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2005)

he said he does he just wants to give other people a chance........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

No that was the last one...which he got right...this is a new one...


----------



## JCS (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea I know this one too...Caproni Vizzola F.6Z


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Correct 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

I hate all of you. I am tired of Italian planes!  

Naw its all good, I am actually learning some stuff, because I look them up after you tell me what they are. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmmmm, cool! Thats exactly what I want to happen, im here to educate people on Italian planes!  I wasnt going to do anymore, someone else can give us one. Unless you want me to do more...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

No go ahead throw another one at me. Like I said I am learning.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok cool! Glad to know im not doing it in vein.

Right, this one _should_ be quite easy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Ah I have seen this one some where. Yes it is a Macchi MC-200 Saetta.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Nope, close though! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Well that is what one of my books call it and has the exact same picture but it could be a Macchi MC-201 which was just a better MC-200.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes it is a Macchi MC.201! 8)


----------



## JCS (Jun 14, 2005)

Heres a really easy one....


----------



## dinos7 (Jun 14, 2005)

is it considered a good fighter?


----------



## JCS (Jun 14, 2005)

It never actually saw any action.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)

i dunno the plane but what's that in the background under the prop. hub??


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 14, 2005)

arsenal vg 30


----------



## JCS (Jun 14, 2005)

> i dunno the plane but what's that in the background under the prop. hub??



Kinda hard to tell...It looks a little like of those early twin-engine shoulder wing french bombers...



> arsenal vg 30



Close! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Is pbfoot right though? 8)

Cos I have a cracker lined up next 8) (Its American, not Italian!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)

i know of a good one that'll fool all of you're first guesses but you'll get it after i while, i wanna go next!! you do loads CC...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok you do yours...Ill get it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)

i gotta find a pic of it first.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, well that should be a while 

Have this one to be getting on with, the answer is easier than you think


----------



## JCS (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, I remember this one. DerAdler (I think) put that same one up a while ago...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

JCS said:


> > i dunno the plane but what's that in the background under the prop. hub??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arsenal VG 33


----------



## JCS (Jun 14, 2005)

You're getting warmer! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)

right i've got the picture but i'll wait 'till one of the other ones has een guess i don't want 3 running at the same time...........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

CC, that is the B-24 with the B-17 nose retrofit.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a B-41.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Glider (Jun 14, 2005)

Does that look tail heavy or what


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (Jun 14, 2005)

How about an Arsenal VG-36?[/u]


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 15, 2005)

Arsenal VG 50?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

JCS said:


> Oh, I remember this one. DerAdler (I think) put that same one up a while ago...



Yeah I posted it a while back and it is a hybrid of a B-24J and B-17G.



> The availability of the Consolidated B-24 in increasing numbers soon made it evident that, whatever the qualities of its companion, the B-17, the Liberator led in several vital areas, especially in range and bomb load. But by 1944, an additional turret in the nose had increased weight and drag reduced the margin. In addition, the Liberator's ceiling, already less than the B-17s, was further reduced. Furthermore, the addition of the turred reduced forward vision from the flight deck, and cramped the working areas of the naviagtor and bombardier, in the nose.
> 
> The deterioration of the B-24's operational suitability concerned the USAAF sufficiently for them to launch a priority project to improve the Liberator's performance. Air Materiel Command undertook the "B-24 Weight Reduction Program", with the objectives of improving the speed and altitude capabilities of the aircraft, and also of solving the poor forward visibility and crew quarters problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## JCS (Jun 15, 2005)

> How about an Arsenal VG-36?



Correct!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

It almost looks like a D.520.


----------



## JCS (Jun 15, 2005)

Yea it kind of does. It also looks a lot like the G.55...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

I musr say, I never for one moment thought it looked like a D.520 or a G.55


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah but you are eccentric.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah but you are eccentric.



Ya Think!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Lets get it politically correct. He is unique!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 17, 2005)

He's a turd.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

You cant polish a turd.

And believe me, ive tried. It just made the rag I was using go all brown and gooey.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats just wrong.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

But expected.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 17, 2005)

atleast you don't know where he was putting it after he polished it.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

And I'd prefer not to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

From CC what would you expect.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

In the bin.

I dont have any other use for it, not when lanc isnt around anyway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright back on topic, whats this:


----------



## JCS (Jun 19, 2005)

That reminds me a little of the FW187....FW187 Prototype maybe?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 19, 2005)

the engines look like those on the He-111.........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 20, 2005)

Focke Wulf Fw 57


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Could be, but I thought maybe some sort of Fw-58 Weihe development.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Correct it is an Fw-57.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)

Here ya go....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

It almost (I repeat almost) looks like a C-123 Provider with a wiered looking cockpit, but I know it is not.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I have been through all of my books now and I can not find it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

How about a hint, was it WW2 or post WW2?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 22, 2005)

Curtiss C-76 Caravan


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> Curtiss C-76 Caravan
> 
> 
> Fade to Black...



Very Good!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

and what a great name too!!

i reckon it won't take long to get this one......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

A-24


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

bitch.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

Though you were gonna pull a fast one on me eh Lank?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

are you familiar with the term "batty"??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

It takes one to know one lanc


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 22, 2005)

Shouldn't be too awful difficult...







Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

my, how original........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

I have no idea what that plane is, and forgive me if im stating the obvious but it looks like a Corsair with longer wings and tricycle undercarriage


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 22, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> my, how original........


What exactly do you mean by that?


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

sorry that was in reply to CC's comment........


----------



## Smokey (Jun 22, 2005)

What is this?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Ki-78


----------



## Smokey (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (Jun 22, 2005)

How about a Martin AM-1 Mauler?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 22, 2005)

WWII A/C Freak said:


> How about a Martin AM-1 Mauler?


Nope... you're in the right zip code, though...


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

Man there are a lot of aircraft here that I have not seen before. I can not seem to find this one either.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Me neither.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

Its good stuff though! Learning a lot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Definately. I dont a bit of reserch on the AM-1 Mauler that was mentioned and it seems pretty cool. As for this plane though, I have no idea. Random stab in the dark, Curtiss XF14C-2.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 23, 2005)

Chance Vought / Consolidated TBY 2 Seawolf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

I think thats it. Atleast it looks it.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 23, 2005)

Nope, neither of those...


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

Douglas XTB2D-1 "SKY PIRATE"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

I bloody well looked at that and thought "No Way" but I think youre right!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

8) They have the contra-rotating propellers hiding behind each other, sly devils! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

That isnt why I dismissed it earlier.

Hang on, yes it is


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

Stick with me CC, I'll show you the ropes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 23, 2005)

and what are you gonna get CC to show you in return


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Ill get in a zoom climb...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 23, 2005)

what if he comes at you from a high altitude??

you see, this is how quickly we can go off topic........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 23, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 8) They have the contra-rotating propellers hiding behind each other, sly devils! 8)


Hehe... right you are...


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and what are you gonna get CC to show you in return



Now Now Lanc, BEHAVE......


----------



## Smokey (Jun 23, 2005)

What is the name of this?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

R2Y Keiun (Beautiful Cloud) 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok lets up the ante


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 24, 2005)

MAMA-MIA!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

My thats one big cannon! I wonder if they are overcompensating for something?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Its only 40mm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL let me see if I can find this one now.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 24, 2005)

Cansa FC.20... all my sources state that it's a 37mm gun though... unless that was a clever weave to throw folks off the track...


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Correct. Yeah it is 37mm sorry, my bad.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY "my bad"!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh, sorry lanc, my bad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

My bad, Lanc, but shouldn't you have posted that in the gripe and whine thread? eheheheheheh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

yes i was going to actually but i forgot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

MY bad!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

STOP THAT!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay


----------



## red admiral (Jun 27, 2005)

Any guesses?


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 27, 2005)

Red Admirl

Italy Cant Z.1007 Alcione bomber?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Im not sure the cockpit area does not quite look like a 1007, but then again I am very weak in Italian aircraft so you could be right.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

didn't she have inlines though???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Nope they were radials.

3 × Piaggio P.XI R2C.40 radials, rated at 1000 hp (745.49 kW) each. 

or

3 x Piaggio P.XIX RC 45 radials, each rated at 1,175 hp (875 kW). 

In fact this could be one of the first 3 versions of the CANT Z.1007bis Alcione. The first 3 had a traditional tail like the one above but the next 6 versions had a double vertical tail like the Lancaster and B-24 for an improved field of fire from the rear.

But again I am still not sure though. The bottom of the fuselage also looks different form 1007's that I have seen, but that also could be because of hte people standing around the area where there is a slight slant upwards in the fusulage underside.


----------



## red admiral (Jun 28, 2005)

Close, but still wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah I did not think that that was it.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 28, 2005)

red admiral said:


> Close, but still wrong.


Hmph.

Try "Savoia-Marchetti SM-90"


----------



## red admiral (Jun 29, 2005)

Closer the first time.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 29, 2005)

cant 1015


----------



## red admiral (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes its the CANT Z.1015 with 1500hp engines and a top speed of ~350mph.






What about this one then?


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like a Fiat RS.14 around the cockpit, but the RS.14 was a floatplane. So I'll guess it was by Fiat?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

I was thinking an As-14 which was a development of the RS.14. But Im wrong. I have no clue.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah AS.14, highly promising ground attack variant of the RS.14. 8) Bit vague though because the AS.14 wasnt built.


Lanc, I dont think any Italian bombers (trimotors especially) had inlines


----------



## red admiral (Jun 30, 2005)

This has inlines. I don't think any others did.

It is the Fiat AS.14 armed with a 45mm cannon and 7x12.7mm.







How about this?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

Caproni-Chiodi C.H.1? Im not sure of the spelling. Wasnt this the CR.42 rival?


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 30, 2005)

Look like a Civilian aircraft instead Military Aircraft......

Might agree Cheddar about Caproni-Chiodi CH1....


----------



## red admiral (Jul 1, 2005)

It is the Caproni Chiodi CH.1, a bit easy because its written on the side. It was originally a competitor to the Fiat Cr.32 but delays meant that it was put into competition with the Cr.42. It crashed and was not repaired.






Harder?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2005)

That is a Stipa-Caproni tubular fuselage monoplane.

There is a replica one flying in Australia!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

We've had that one before. Almost looks like an oversized GB racer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

CC there were several AS.14 builts for testing. It just never entered service.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 1, 2005)

Guess I need to make this harder then. Who would build a replica of such an ugly aircraft?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh my god that is hidious!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Damn I know this, but I cant think.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, that looks familiar. Maybe one of the powered gliders?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 1, 2005)

red admiral said:


> Guess I need to make this harder then.


Wrong airplane to use following that statement...





'Tis the General Aircraft Ltd. GAL.38 Fleet Shadower. Not to be confused with the Airspeed AS.39 Fleet Shadower...







Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

yes that's the only prototype, P1758, she was infact designed alongside the Airapeed AS.39, funnily enough, for the carrier born fleet shaddowing role, and the picture is of the plane later in her life, as she was originally fittet with a triple tailplane unit...........

blackwolf you are aware that the picture you have posted is of the Airspeed AS.39?? i'm sure you are aware it's just that you didn't make it very clear.........


----------



## red admiral (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes its ugly, but oddly small for a four-engined aircraft. Any ideas why they just didn't use 2 engines? Added safety in case of malfunctions?






I hope this is a bit harder.. if not I'll have to get some really obscure aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

the Niagara V engines used produced 130hp each, so they needed more than two, and that offered more saftey and longer range........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> blackwolf you are aware that the picture you have posted is of the Airspeed AS.39?? i'm sure you are aware it's just that you didn't make it very clear.........


Yes I'm aware. And I think that the statement "Not to be confused with the Airspeed AS.39 Fleet Shadower... " followed by the photo of same should have made it very clear to all involved. But I should know better than to assume such things here in the playground...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

there's no need to be like that, for all i know you might have been posting annother picture of what you thought was the GAL.38, i was only checking........

and if you don't like the "playground", you don't have to post here........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok guys cool it before it gets out of hand....


Red Admiral, I dont know what the hell that plane is but it sure as hell looks weird!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

he started it .....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

He was right about it being a playground  


Im intrigued by red admirals aircraft though. Stuka canopy, parasol wing, twin tails...even weirder than the P.12


----------



## JCS (Jul 1, 2005)

This is a tough one, I cant find anything even close to it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

i'm pretty sure i've seen it before though........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

I have never even seen that thing.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll leave it a bit longer before you all admit defeat  Unfortunately I've restocked my hard drive with even more obscure planes...


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2005)

Is it a Gotha?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 3, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and if you don't like the "playground", you don't have to post here........


True, but then who's gonna ID all these airplanes?

The latest is the Arsenal-Delanne 10-C2...


Fade to Black...


----------



## red admiral (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes it is the Arsenal-Delanne 10. It was captured by the Germans and so unfortunately this French plane is shown in German markings.







Any ideas?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2005)

Obviously a B-17 used to test engines. Don't know it's name though.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2005)

The Liberty Foundation’s B-17G (SN 44-85734), when it was testing Pratt Whitney T-34 and T-64 turboprop engines, with all four radial engines feathered during test flights.
http://www.libertyfoundation.org/history2.php


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2005)

This Arsenal-Delanne is quite interesting:
When the fighter was finished, France was run over by the Germans. The fighter got in the hands of the Germans. Delanne pretended to collaborate; but he did all (to the extreme) to prevent the Germans from using his ideas. The Resistance work of Maurice Delanne is worth a book or ...a movie. He started with altering the technical data so the design became worthless. But there were still the two prototypes. The Germans could use them to regain the correct data. Delanne knew ... he had to destroy them! During a bomb raid, he jumped in the trainer and "tried to taxi it to safety", but ... in fact he rammed the fighter. It happened so hard, both caught fire and Delanne barely could escape.  His plan to destroy the prototypes had worked. But the Germans did not totally trust his excuse of "being a bad pilot" and sentenced him to the prison of Siegburg, near Bonn.

When the Allied freed the prisoners, Delanne was reduced to a human wreck of only 36 kg (80 lbs)! He seemed to have been useless during that time. Wrong! Even in prison he was a enemy of the Germans. He sabotages the machines, which produced soldier socks, car engines and hand grenades. I pity the soldiers who used those socks, cars and especially those who used the hand grenades.

http://users.skynet.be/nestofdragons/weird_08_delanne.htm#historyfrench
http://www.tgplanes.com/Public/snitz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=142૷


----------



## red admiral (Jul 3, 2005)

?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiat G.50 Freccia.


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

That B-17 kinda looks like an Italian aircraft with that 5th engine....

And yes thats a G.50B, The unarmed two-seat trainer version of the G.50...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Try this one, pretty easy...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 3, 2005)

Caproni Ca.60


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Thats the one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

that's been on before


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn that things weird looking...


----------



## red admiral (Jul 3, 2005)

Its a G.50bis A/N, or at least I think it is. The two-seat attacker version.






Should be fairly easy. Anyone got any other pics of this?


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

> Its a G.50bis A/N, or at least I think it is. The two-seat attacker version.



Interesting. Never heard of that variant before...



> Should be fairly easy. Anyone got any other pics of this?



Cparoni-Vizzola F.6Z?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks more like an F.4 to me.


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

Look at the landing gear covers though, they go all the way down to the wheel itself. On the F.4 they only went about halfway down I think...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

red admiral said:


> I'll leave it a bit longer before you all admit defeat  Unfortunately I've restocked my hard drive with even more obscure planes...



Is it a Go-147B


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

DerAdler;



BlackWolf3945 said:


> The latest is the Arsenal-Delanne 10-C2...





red admiral said:


> Yes it is the Arsenal-Delanne 10. It was captured by the Germans and so unfortunately this French plane is shown in German markings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Oops I thought that was for a different aircraft, my bad, Thanks!


----------



## red admiral (Jul 4, 2005)

Its the F.6Z easily distinguisable from the Isotta Fraschini Zeta X type engine. Does anyone have any other pics of either the aircraft or the engine?

The F.4 is radial engined.







Which aircraft? Which model?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 4, 2005)

me getting this'll piss CC off, i believe that's a Piaggio P.108A....


----------



## red admiral (Jul 4, 2005)

Correct. It is the only picture of the P.108A, noted by the 102mm cannon in the nose.






You've got little chance for this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 4, 2005)

ha, you see, i aint totally useless..........


----------



## JCS (Jul 4, 2005)

The current one looks to be one of those inflatable aircraft but I have no idea of the model or who made it...



red admiral said:


> Does anyone have any other pics of either the aircraft or the engine?



Heres the only other two I've seen of it...


----------



## red admiral (Jul 4, 2005)

Neither of those has an X type engine. Both have the Tifone engine.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 4, 2005)

What's this?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2005)

red admiral said:


> Correct. It is the only picture of the P.108A, noted by the 102mm cannon in the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it isnt. I have other P.108A pictures...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 4, 2005)

red admiral said:


> You've got little chance for this.


Goodyear GA-468 Inflatoplane


Smokey's is a Junkers 89...


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

Heres one:


----------



## red admiral (Jul 4, 2005)

CC; any chance of posting those pics?

Its RAF, mid 1920s and all metal construction. Its the Beardmore Inflexible.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeap thats it.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 4, 2005)

Zaunkönig

Someone hangs out at AWF...


Fade to Black...


----------



## red admiral (Jul 5, 2005)

> Zaunkönig
> 
> Someone hangs out at AWF...



Damn!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2005)

I reckon it's the Seversky P-35.


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

IMAM Ro.51...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Try this...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 5, 2005)

Imam Ro.58


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Damnit, are there any planes you dont know?


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

Try this one.....


----------



## red admiral (Jul 5, 2005)

Its a specialised high-altitude plane isn't it? I think it reached 50,000ft+ with a specially supercharged engine. No idea what it was called.


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

red admiral said:


> Its a specialised high-altitude plane isn't it? I think it reached 50,000ft+ with a specially supercharged engine.



Possibly, but the site I got the pics from doesnt say anything about that...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know but he seems to have a lot that I have never seen before also. How about this one while you people are still trying to find that last one.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 6, 2005)

Junkers 322 Mammut.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeap thats it.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 6, 2005)

I still have no idea what the one before is actually called.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Neither do I and I dont think too many people here do.


----------



## JCS (Jul 6, 2005)

I just did a quick google search on it and didnt find anything about it, it'll be quite hard if you've never seen it before.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

I did the same and could not find anything.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, but the annoying thing is that I have seen it before somewhere. I've just no idea where. Actually, the more I look at it, the more it looks like a Japanese suicide aircraft. However, it isn't, as noted by the CR.42 parked outside behind.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Well then you know more about that me. I have never seen it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Ive never seen it either. It looks a bit like the C.C.2, so it might be of Caproni design.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I am just going to wait unitl someelse figures it out. Here is one while we wait.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 6, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Damnit, are there any planes you dont know?


This Italian job that JCS has posted is one that I dunno... I've seen it before, but cannot find anything on it to save my life at the moment.

Adlers is a Kyushu Q1W Tokai. The other in between... working on it...


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn it I figured it would atleast trick a few people into thinking a Ju-88 or maybe a Do-17 if they did not look at the tail to much.


----------



## JCS (Jul 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have never seen it.





cheddar cheese said:


> Ive never seen it either.





BlackWolf3945 said:


> I've seen it before, but cannot find anything on it to save my life at the moment.



Think V1


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 6, 2005)

Red Admirals last is a Caproni Ca.165


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

JCS said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen it.
> ...



Nope still does not help.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 7, 2005)

Think V1 does help but only slightly. Now its just making me crazy thinking of what site I could have seen it on before. Looked over a few sites about the Decima MAS, but couldn't find it there. I'll keep looking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

I am still completely lost with that one. Just because of it I hate Italian Planes.


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 8, 2005)

Well you'll all have to go to Aircraft Identification 5: The Admin Strikes Back to discuss it further.

Kiwimac


----------

